# Alternative to Windows Mobile Device Center



## Azaris (Aug 6, 2013)

I am using a HTC Touch Pro 2 phone with Windows Mobile 6.5. I am looking for another syncronizing tool than Windows Mobile Device Center that will syncronize my e-mails on Outlook 2007 on my PC (with win7) with the phone through the USB cable (NO wireless communication). Windows Mobile Device Center is totally buggy with the e-mails, making the syncronization not working. 
( I have turned off the e-mail syncronization, and then I can sync the calendar, contacts, notes and tasks nicely, but as soon as I try to add the e-mails it all stops).

Any suggestions?
It can be preferably free ones, but also paid versions of software.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

There are some paid for ones here Alternate Windows Mobile Synchronization programs - Mobile Minute
which you can look into and some suggestions here A serious replacement to Active Sync alias Windows Mobile Device Cente - xda-developers


----------

